# Problem mit Amavis / Spamassassin



## Vogone (26. März 2008)

Hallo!

Folgendes ist installiert: postfix mit amavis und spamassassin
amavisd-new-2.4.3-15

Ich habe ein eigenartiges Verhalten:

Eine Spammail kam durch.
Scanne ich diese mail mit spamassassin -L auf dem Mailgateway gibt es Punkte für:

1.4 RATWARE_MS_HASH Bulk email fingerprint (msgid ms hash) found
1.9 RATWARE_OUTLOOK_NONAME Bulk email fingerprint (Outlook no name) found

Das fehlt, wenn die Mail durch das Mailgateway läuft.
Ich frage mich jetzt: warum? Wo kann ich anfangen zu suchen?


----------



## Till (26. März 2008)

Die anderen Tests laufen laut Mail-Log aber korrekt durch und Du erhältst die entsprechenden Scores in der Mail?


----------



## Vogone (26. März 2008)

Ja. Die meisten Spams bekommen Punkte. Aber einige kommen durch, welche spamassassin normal eindeutig erkennt.
Eben kam eine rein mit dem Tag RATWARE_HASH_2_V2=2

ganz selten sehe ich:
MSGID_DOLLARS=1.716, RATWARE_MS_HASH=1.91, RATWARE_OUTLOOK_NONAME=2.777

via postfix/amavis
X-Spam-Status: No, score=0.9 required=4.9 tests=SUBJECT_ENCODED_TWICE

spamassassin -L
X-Spam-Status: Yes, score=8.7 required=4.9 tests=HTML_MESSAGE,
        HTML_SHORT_COMMENT,MSGID_DOLLARS,RATWARE_MS_HASH,RATWARE_OUTLOOK_NONAME
        autolearn=disabled version=3.1.8

als würde dieser Check fast immer übersprungen oder so ?!?!
*do_notify_and_quar: ccat=CleanTag (1,1) ? könnte das die Ursache sein?
(rbl)
* 
Mar 25 19:09:24 mail amavis[25320]: (25320-02) spam_scan: score=1.829 tests=[BAYES_50=0.001,FORGED_RCVD_HELO=0.135,HTML_50_60=0.134,HTML_MESSAGE=0.001,RCVD_IN_BL_SPAMCOP_NET=1.558]                                                                                                  Mar 25 19:09:24 mail amavis[25320]: (25320-02)*do_notify_and_quar: ccat=CleanTag* (1,1) ("1,1":CleanTag, "1":Clean, "0":CatchAll), q_mth=, qar_mth=                                                                                                                                    Mar 25 19:09:24 mail amavis[25320]: (25320-02) SPAM-TAG, <tvjequatorial@swiftdesk.com> -> <horst-dieter@intern.de>, No, score=1.829 tagged_above=-999 required=4 tests=[BAYES_50=0.001, FORGED_RCVD_HELO=0.135, HTML_50_60=0.134, HTML_MESSAGE=0.001, RCVD_IN_BL_SPAMCOP_NET=1.558]                                                                                                                                       Mar 25 19:09:24 mail postfix/smtpd[24903]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]                                                               Mar 25 19:09:24 mail amavis[25320]: (25320-02) AUTH not needed, user='', MTA offers ''                                                     Mar 25 19:09:24 mail postfix/smtpd[24903]: 56B473038A7: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]


----------

